# Eberron Story Hours?



## stevelabny (May 20, 2005)

I'm hoping to start an Eberron game at some point in July, (keeps getting pushed back as the current campaign drags on) so I was wondering if there are any Eberron story hours besides the ones with Eberron in the title (those I can see myself)


----------



## megamania (May 22, 2005)

The Creation Schema


based on the seeds planted with the Forgotten Forge in back of Campaign book.  There are many pieces to the Schema and they are hidden through much of the continent.  Many people want these peices and others are becoming involved to find out who and why these factions are involved.

Known factions looking for Schema
House Cannith South
House Cannith North (current patrons of the PCs)
Emerald Claw
Lord of Blades
Aurum
Boddynoc Grinkle (undead PC now a DM plaything)

Known Interested groups 
Dark lanterns
The Trust

Plan is to take PCs from level 1 to about 14 or 16.  Currently 5th-7th level.  Nearly halfway there.  Been playing since August, twice a month  4 hour sessions each.

Been to Sharn, Undersharn, Darguun, Zilargo, Mournlands and recently Aundair, Karrnath,Thrane (briefly) and now in Talenta Plains.

I leave the rest for you to discover.


----------



## megamania (May 22, 2005)

What are you doing and will it be a Storyhour also?


----------

